# Ammunition for barter?



## mdprepper

I have been trying not to "thread-jack' some of the topics, so I figured I would start a new one just for this.

I can not see using ammunition as a barter item.

Now, I realize that everyone will be trading/bartering mostly with people that they know. But, I have to ask how well do you *really* know a person?

I am very laid back, easy going. You can get away with a lot with me. Unless/until it comes to my kids. Then I become fierce. There is NOTHING I would not do to protect, feed, provide for them. I think most of us here feel the same way. I can just assume that the majority of people feel that way about their own kids.

I guess my concern is that if I feel like that and the majority of the people feel that way, do I want to give them ammunition? I can see that I would be providing a way for them to feed their families by giving them the ability to hunt. But I would also be giving them a way to come and take what they want from me.

Maybe I am just being paranoid.


----------



## Emerald

I would not even let them know I had extra ammo! I all I could think was that if I traded ammo with them then that "ammo" might end up being used against me to take everything else I might have.


----------



## SurviveNthrive

One of my cardinal rules for barter in a bad situation is never trade off something that can harm you, a second rule is never trade off something you'll need. 

If it's so bad that they're bartering away something else you need for ammo, then you probably need what you've got.


----------



## HozayBuck

*It all depends*

I wouldn't trade several hundred rounds to somebody I didn't know.. but I can see where a time might come that you could walk into a trading post and by a beer for say 2 308'a or 15 22 lr...I can't see a stranger walking up and wanting to trade for more then a few rounds.. any more then that I wouldn't do..

Any bartering I did would be at an organized barter fair.. getting there and home safely might be an issue but while there I'd think it would not be an issue..but yes I can see ammo being the currency of the day for a while... as well as tools and seeds...

I'd never let anybody in to my " fort" that didn't belong there or that I hadn't known a long while...

Common sense will be your guide... if it feels wrong, don't do it...


----------



## SurviveNthrive

Among the Mau Mau's, they developed a currency system based on ammunition.


----------



## horseman09

I can see lots of situations where ammo would be a form of currency. Lots of preppers stockpile thousands of rounds of 22 ammo. 

Would I trade 100 rounds of 22 ammo for, say, a spool of MIG welding wire that might well be useless to the owner? Probably. I can use wood gas to run my tri-fuel generator to run the MIG (thanks to my bartered spool of wire) to make wood gasifiers to trade for potatoes, or a half of beef or a regular supply of milk to make cheese or......whatever I need.

As for ammo being used against you, that's always a possibility, but security would be an issue whether you barter a few hundred rounds or not. I'd guess there'd be lots of armed predators out there -- all the more reason ammo would be valuable. Folks would want it for defense.


----------



## SurvivalNut

I have ALWAYS been against ammo for barter. 

That said, in an established barter system where a post SHTF rule of law exists, swapping ammo to known persons may be okay.

Was it in 'One Second After' that squirrels were bartered for a few rounds of 22LR? Would I buy a deer for some .30.06? You betcha. Would I trade a bandoleer of .223 for a generator or any amount of gas? Probably not.

My 2 cents.


----------



## PopPop

I think I would barter small amounts of amunition for other needs if those needs were severe. The consequence of any action, especially post shtf, must be considered. Also the idea that hunting for subsistance will be a means of survival is greatly overated. Just think about all of the times when you could have taken a deer out of season or on someone elses property, etc. Now multiply that times potentially millions of others also having those opportunities, the result is that game will disapear overnight, no pun intended. This all reminds me of a guy I once knew who thought he was ready for TEOTWAWKI. This guy was a research physisist with multiple degrees. He stated the he would survive the end, he had some seeds and a .22 rifle and a box of ammo. I asked him where and how he would plant those seeds, he owned no land. I asked him how he would plant, he owned no tools. With these shortfalls made apparent he then stated that he would just hunt until he could work out the other problems. I wish him luck!


----------



## NaeKid

There is a small "mom-n-pop" shop that I know of that has ammo hidden on the back-shelves, you know, out of sight, out of mind. They are licenced to sell ammo, but, that shop will only sell ammo to people that they know and people that they trust. What that means is that if you are a visitor to the area (small town Alberta) and you walk into the shop asking for ammo, they will tell you that they don't sell ammo.

If you insist that they sell ammo to you, they will escort you out the store - and none-to-friendly-like.

What I am getting at is that even now, people have problems with trust - how much worse would it be if everything is goin' to hell in a handbasket?


----------



## Clarice

I agree Mdprepper.


----------



## lotsoflead

SurviveNthrive said:


> One of my cardinal rules for barter in a bad situation is never trade off something that can harm you, a second rule is never trade off something you'll need.
> 
> If it's so bad that they're bartering away something else you need for ammo, then you probably need what you've got.


 exactly my thoughts


----------



## SurviveNthrive

Let's see...Rules of Barter:

*1. Don't acquire hordes of barter items when you have other pressing needs unless you anticipate a rush for those items or they are going to be banned.*

Right now it might be a good idea to buy a lot of cheap light bulbs as they're being banned and being phased out. There are other uses for light bulbs and they'd be good to have.

*2. Don't barter away items that can harm you.*

Don't trade off ammunition or guns.

*3. Don't trade off items you are sure to need.*

Sounds like common sense, but some folks who can't think in the long term.

*4. Don't barter away a need for a want.*

This is why some believe it's good to have some barter cigerettes and liquor. Addiction might cause folks to give up something valuable, because to them they're going to mistake a want for a need, and you'll get a disproportionate return.

*5. What might be useless to you might be necessary to them.*

Don't just give away something that you have that's useless to you. It might be essential for them.


----------



## gypsysue

Other uses for light bulbs? Can you give me some ideas? The mythical light bulb over my head isn't lit up with any ideas on that one.


----------



## SurviveNthrive

Light bulbs...the same reason they want to get rid of light bulbs, because of the wasted heat is precisely why the can also be useful beyond obvious needs.

You can make 'ovens' for different purposes with light bulbs, the motivation can be for different reasons, ranging from being a hobbist who wants to heat up or dry some craft project, to making an aluminum foil lined 'shoe box' oven-you can cook meat with a 60 watt bulb. 

In a place with no other heat but electricity you can use several light bulbs for that. Combine some light bulbs with a metal cylinder and you can have it heat the metal container and it'll provide limited radiant heat and dry something like your socks. 

Light bulbs are better for home security applications than tube lighting.

There will be people who prefer the light of incandescent bulbs to the 'sick' light of the energy saving one. Some claim the tubes hurt their eyes. Among them there will be a potential long term underground market. There will be interior decorators who eventually go retro and want the illumination of light bulbs as opposed to the LED's and tubes.



But there are other uses for light bulbs for survivalists that go beyond the intended purpose because they can be used to create devices and I don't need to post about that...all you need is a soldering kit, some wire and...well, if you don't know, you don't need to know.


----------



## 101airborne

I also have and am still against batering items such as guns and ammo for the obvious reasons.
I also am against bartering any type of alcohol because the person/ persons may get drunk and decide to come back and try to take more or whatever you have of other stuff. 

Goes the same for medicinals aspirin, antibiotics etc. Once they run out in the stores etc. people will get really nasty to get them IMO.

About all I might consider bartering is bandages and such, limited food stuffs, BUT in all likelyhood I would mainly barter my skills. Not letting people know I have anything else to trade.


----------



## horseman09

If I need a carb for my tractor and a neighbor has one -- and he'd swap it for a hundred rounds of 22 ammo........sold.

If a friend is going to risk going to the drug store 40 miles away for medicine and my wife badly needs her script filled also, would I give him some ammo in return? Yup.

Lots of similar circumstances where -- with caution -- trading ammo is appropriate. IMHO

So, I think there are circumstances where such trades are mutually beneficial.

Would I put a sign in my yards saying, "Have ammo -- will trade". Uhhh -nope.


----------



## kyhoti

We have a few boxes of stuff, gotten for free or for near free, that will be desired post-fan, like 1,000 bars of hotel soap, about that many feminine hygeine products (wife doesn't need), paper and pencils (from the penny sales) etc. We have filled our own shelves, these are extra, but will be in short supply. But ammo? I don't have enough now and the fan is poop-free!


----------



## kyfarmer

I,am against it but if it's a neighbor or some one already flanking ya. Might re think that one. In an area where most everyone in sight is family in some form, well there ya go. If they go down then i could have one side opened up. :scratch


----------



## HozayBuck

*I think yawl are talking about*

A stranger or two coming up to your gate and asking to trade for ammo... if that's what this whole thread is about then it's wasted breath, nobody I know is gonna trade anything like ammo with strangers.. and never guns!.. almost any and all trading will be among folks you know... so it's in my best interest to make sure they have enough to hold of the BG's until the troops can come to their aid...

and I would really prefer the folks around me have the ability to defend the area from BG's...

Any stranger who walked up and asked for ammo rather then food is a red flag waving in the wind when the wind ain't blowing...

And if some neighbor was a chit head before the event he will be worse after.. so no I wouldn't trade with him... common sense folks..


----------



## horseman09

HozayBuck said:


> A stranger or two coming up to your gate and asking to trade for ammo... if that's what this whole thread is about then it's wasted breath, nobody I know is gonna trade anything like ammo with strangers.. and never guns!.. almost any and all trading will be among folks you know... so it's in my best interest to make sure they have enough to hold of the BG's until the troops can come to their aid...


Ya got my vote Hozay


----------



## mdprepper

The original thought was never about trading with strangers, I assumed that no one would do that. 

It was more along the lines of do you really know what a neighbor/friend/family would be like in SHTF scenario. Can you really trust anyone in that situation? 

I love my neighbor, she is a terrific person, she would do anything for us and I trust her. Do I believe that she could attack me and my family? No, not on a normal basis. If/when SHTF would she attack my family to feed her grandchildren? In a heartbeat.


----------



## SurviveNthrive

People who aren't strangers know your limitations and resources.


----------



## horseman09

I think in a real SHTF situation, it would not be as cut and dried as, "yes I would" or no I would not". 

Again: If a friend or neighbor had or could get something you really needed, e.g. medication and your neighbor said he had little or no ammo but would appreciate some 22 ammo or a dozen rounds of 12 gauge ammo, would you really, honestly, refuse the meds because you wouldn't part with a tiny fraction of your ammo stash?


----------



## nevster

*Barter Food for Ammo*

If anybody's interested I'll trade high quality long lasting gourmet tasting food for ammo. I'm going to have this food coming out of my ears here shortly so I wouldn't mind trading if we can come to terms for 7.62 x 39mm, 9mm and 45 ammo.


----------



## gypsysue

nevster said:


> If anybody's interested I'll trade high quality long lasting gourmet tasting food for ammo. I'm going to have this food coming out of my ears here shortly so I wouldn't mind trading if we can come to terms for 7.62 x 39mm, 9mm and 45 ammo.


We're snowbirds who spend part of the winter near Overton (about 50 miles NE of Vegas). Might be interested in working something out later this winter...


----------



## nevster

Perfect. It's hop, skip and a jump from Vegas. I know it well. Lived 10 years in the area before I made a mistake and left for Comifornia, but now I'm back. Let's keep in touch. Do you RV?


----------



## keepitlow

My survival mentor says he does not like to trade anything that can come back at him.

You know sewing needles, fishhooks and 22 LR can't be made easily at home. Although the 22's come under the worries of coming back at you.

Having distilling equipment may come in handy for processing 'barter liquid'. And country wines can be made at home with natural yeast on pretty much all fruits.

We go through tons of seeds in a year and they would make good barter items and we get em for free in our food. Especially the high seeds yielding squashes and melons seeds.

Silver and gold are also good for barter...if things have not decomposed too much.

Silver is more practical for barter transactions if needed. If the SHTF are you going to trade an 1 oz of gold or platinum for an apple?

But this all revolves around our world not crumbling too much, as gold can be near worthless too.

Let me tell you people in need don't want gold they want water, food and shelter and warm, dry clothes.

In a SHTF scenario where we go back to living in medieval times...food, water, shelter, clothing, fuel is about the only trading vehicles that people will want.

Now, you may come across a farmer or someone that has an abundance one one of these things. If paper money is next to worthless, you would need something to trade for the goods or services you desire.

Usually what is accepted is precious metals or some other desirable commodity like tools, ammunition, fishhooks, needles, etc.

Another for 'free area' of barter goods is the disposable plastic bottles we drink from. Our family goes though 20 - 25 bottles a week. They can be saved if one has the room (which we don't) and used for barter if need be. (People will need empty bottles.) I wish I had a supply of the older heavy plastic bottles before they lightened them up to save some crude oil.

I'd add to your cache with 90% silver for barter.










Just make sure your PM is in small denominations if you intend to barter with it. the 1/10th gold Eagle is worth roughly the same as each pile of silver.

But a bartering way of life is probably an unlikely event. The forums we discussed the 'barter world' scenario on put the chances of this happening at slim to none. Although, if the VAT comes to town, then they look towards barter as a more useful tool.

But my survival mentor also says...to prepare for the unthinkable one must first think the unthinkable.

I look at my everyday life and what I need to live, then I look at the unknown and think about what could be.

All this has to be done within reason. But what is reasonable for one, is unreasonable for another...so we should remember we only have to please ourselves with our efforts.

Of course, it is hard to stockpile enuf hammers or screwdrivers to live life on. And just how many screwdrivers does one want to take in trade for things? I'd develop some skills and work towards 'being a producer'. Much better chance of survival if you can produce value instead of just consuming it.

Hoarding food is not the same as being able to produce food. Growing food is essential to living in a post carbon world. So I would suggest anyone interested in survival seriously learn to grow and raise their own food as well as be master foragers if your local is conducive for foraging.

"In a shipwreck, one of the passengers fastened a belt about him with one hundred pounds of gold in it, with which he was afterwards found at the bottom. Now, as he was sinking--had he the gold? Or had the gold him?" ~ Ruskin


----------



## PS360

Personally I think any bartering is a bad idea, avoiding contact is the way to go.

But, I’d be less paranoid trading something like food or lamp oil, or medical supplies.

And make sure it’s all slightly distressed, eg slightly dented, dog eared and dirty labels.
Do not trade a pristine MRE, or gleaming canned goods, or packaged items.

Make it look like you found it somewhere, not that you’ve been stock piling it, since before problems started.


----------



## dosadi

mdprepper said:


> I have been trying not to "thread-jack' some of the topics, so I figured I would start a new one just for this.
> 
> I can not see using ammunition as a barter item.
> 
> Now, I realize that everyone will be trading/bartering mostly with people that they know. But, I have to ask how well do you *really* know a person?
> 
> I am very laid back, easy going. You can get away with a lot with me. Unless/until it comes to my kids. Then I become fierce. There is NOTHING I would not do to protect, feed, provide for them. I think most of us here feel the same way. I can just assume that the majority of people feel that way about their own kids.
> 
> I guess my concern is that if I feel like that and the majority of the people feel that way, do I want to give them ammunition? I can see that I would be providing a way for them to feed their families by giving them the ability to hunt. But I would also be giving them a way to come and take what they want from me.
> 
> Maybe I am just being paranoid.


Should I find myself in a barter world, I would happly consider ammo as a trade in item, but I will always be "out" of ammo for trade out.

Like my Dad said about land: They don't make anymore of that.

In grubby times they won't be making any more ammo either.

Now fish hooks and needles and string etc, I may or may not have some of that to trade, but not for tv's and DVD's, but maybe a pack of hooks for a brick of 22LR's XD

Ya'll have a nice day

Dosadi


----------



## goose

I'm not as sure as many others that ammunition will be all that valuable in a barter world.

What on earth are people going to *need* that ammo for? Hunting? Unless something wipes out a goodly proportion of the population in a hurry, hunting will become very difficult as animal populations are decimated. I posted a piece here a few days ago that suggests the deer population in Wisconsin, for instance, wouldn't last beyond perhaps a month. (You can see that HERE, including a very interesting chart showing deer harvest numbers versus deer herd numbers.

I just don't see ammo as being all that necessary; if you have guns, odds are you have at least some ammo for them.

And if that ammo is needed for defensive purposes, I can't see very many people trading it away--as previous posters indicated, might come back to haunt you. It may well be that you can trust the people you trade it to not to use it to attack you, but can you control who *they* trade it to?

I have plenty of ammo and the ability to make more (a skill I developed for the post-SHTF world). But that was more for the ability to join a survival community than it was to have something to trade. I have other barter items --feminine hygiene products, for instance--that I don't think can be fired back at me at a future time.


----------



## Emerald

goose said:


> I'm not as sure as many others that ammunition will be all that valuable in a barter world.
> 
> What on earth are people going to *need* that ammo for? Hunting? Unless something wipes out a goodly proportion of the population in a hurry, hunting will become very difficult as animal populations are decimated. I posted a piece here a few days ago that suggests the deer population in Wisconsin, for instance, wouldn't last beyond perhaps a month. (You can see that HERE, including a very interesting chart showing deer harvest numbers versus deer herd numbers.
> 
> I just don't see ammo as being all that necessary; if you have guns, odds are you have at least some ammo for them.
> 
> And if that ammo is needed for defensive purposes, I can't see very many people trading it away--as previous posters indicated, might come back to haunt you. It may well be that you can trust the people you trade it to not to use it to attack you, but can you control who *they* trade it to?
> 
> I have plenty of ammo and the ability to make more (a skill I developed for the post-SHTF world). But that was more for the ability to join a survival community than it was to have something to trade. I have other barter items -*-feminine hygiene products, for instance-*-that I don't think can be fired back at me at a future time.


All you men just skip this post please!!:sssh:
Just a heads up about a product that might be useful for you(well if you are a gal that is)--look up the Diva Cup online-many gals swear by them. I also know a good thread on another self sufficient forum about making home made products that are easy to clean and are reusable.:2thumb:


----------



## ttruscott

SurviveNthrive said:


> Let's see...Rules of Barter:
> [..deleted..]
> There are other uses for light bulbs and they'd be good to have.[..deleted..]


What a strange thought...what do you mean by other uses, SurviveNthrive?


----------



## Wiswash

_Also the idea that hunting for subsistance will be a means of survival is greatly overated. Just think about all of the times when you could have taken a deer out of season or on someone elses property, etc. Now multiply that times potentially millions of others also having those opportunities, the result is that game will disapear overnight, no pun intended._
Yeah, I have to agree with this, for sure. History shows that game disappears quickly when people are hungry. Just think of ol' Pa Ingalls. He moved his family West, out of Pepin County Wisc. cuz game was gettin' scarce. Best to plot and PLAN a garden. At least a garden in your yard you have some control over production.


----------



## horseman09

Emerald said:


> All you men just skip this post please!!:sssh:
> Just a heads up about a product that might be useful for you(well if you are a gal that is)--look up the Diva Cup online-many gals swear by them. I also know a good thread on another self sufficient forum about making home made products that are easy to clean and are reusable.:2thumb:


Emerald, I'm not gonna let you off the hook that easily. lol As an old goat with a wife and three grown daughters, I thought I've seen it all: maxipads and minipads, high absorbant tampons and light days, panty liners and eye liners, lip stick 'n lip gloss, massengill and face mask, stuff for vaginal infections and bumpy boobs n sore nipples, and all that's ok -- I'm no prude.

But..........common now, no blushing from you, Emerald. Ya gotta tell me. What the heck is a "Diva Cup"? :dunno: Gimme some birds n bees info here. 

And, PS.. This is an edit. This must be really incredible because it is posted on the "Ammunition for barter" thread. Wow! It must have something to do with a real *bang!* (Hehe. A little play on words?)


----------



## mdprepper

I'm not squeamish or embarrassed. A Diva Cup is a (medical grade silicone) cup that fits in to the vagina and catches the menstrual flow. You empty (every 4-6 hours), wash and reuse it. Cost about $40 and I think they can be used for 5-10 years. There are also disposable ones called Instead Cups. The Insteads fit up to the cervix, the Diva sits just inside the vaginal opening. Sorry if TMI, but you asked!!


----------



## horseman09

MD, no need to apologize -- in fact, thanks for the info. What are they gonna think of next? 

The way I look at it, 50% of humanity is set up one way; the other 50% the other way. That makes all of us, male or female, pretty normal so why all the blushing?  But it is fun to joke about it.

So, did you hear about the gal from Nantucket who..........ah.........nevermind.


----------



## mdprepper

horseman09 said:


> So, did you hear about the gal from Nantucket who..........ah.........nevermind.


I heard about the MAN from Nantucket, not the GAL....hmmm.....now I have to google it!

ETA: Boy, oh boy:google: is an amazing thing. But what a NAUGHTY gal!


----------



## gypsysue

One of my daughters uses the diva cup and loves it. She's a prepper who was looking for a better alternative than stockpiling regular supplies.


----------



## SurviveNthrive

ttruscott said:


> What a strange thought...what do you mean, StriveNthrive?


ttruscott totally altered something then made it a quote, which mischaracterizes my post. I wrote this:

Let's see...Rules of Barter:

1. Don't acquire hordes of barter items when you have other pressing needs unless you anticipate a rush for those items or they are going to be banned.

Right now it might be a good idea to buy a lot of cheap light bulbs as they're being banned and being phased out. There are other uses for light bulbs and they'd be good to have.

2. Don't barter away items that can harm you.

Don't trade off ammunition or guns.

3. Don't trade off items you are sure to need.

Sounds like common sense, but some folks who can't think in the long term.

4. Don't barter away a need for a want.

This is why some believe it's good to have some barter cigerettes and liquor. Addiction might cause folks to give up something valuable, because to them they're going to mistake a want for a need, and you'll get a disproportionate return.

5. What might be useless to you might be necessary to them.

Don't just give away something that you have that's useless to you. It might be essential for them.


----------



## nevster

Emerald said:


> All you men just skip this post please!!:sssh:
> Just a heads up about a product that might be useful for you(well if you are a gal that is)--look up the Diva Cup online-many gals swear by them. :2thumb:


Ok, I have to comment because my wife just started to use the Diva cup and she loves it too. She wonders why she hadn't heard of it before. Amazing how that word of mouth thing works. More company's should consider it.


----------



## Emerald

I just told my daughter about it and she is going to think about it..
But many of the gals on the other forum talk about not having to empty but only twice a day! Which is a time saver for sure- especially when you get busy or might not be in a good place to have to change the others.
Mdprepper got the info right for you guys since I was gone today! lol Having extra of them might be great barter items that won't come back to bite ya in the end!


----------



## HozayBuck

*Yawlz some sick puppies..*

How in the world did a ammo bartering thread go to this???...:lolsmash:


----------



## Emerald

HozayBuck said:


> How in the world did a ammo bartering thread go to this???...:lolsmash:


:ghost: You oughta see the way my brain works--very scary some days!


----------



## FrankW

A lot of folks tlak about not bartering Ammo for 2 reasons:

1) What id PPL us eit against you:

For this they need to be armed.. and they'd be sure to have a certain amount of ammo anyway, you will likely not significantly enhanc their combat power wiht Ammo when it come to a raid against you. ( as that uses little ammo)

2) basically because its so valuable ...
But what else would you barter ?
Folks are talking: dont barter a or b or c because its too valuable..
but guess what PPL generally LOOK for valuable stuff in barter.

Plus say if I abrter away a box of Ammo for something i need say 38 special.. or 9mm.. you cna get some good stuiff or it.

if you want to get good stuff in barter you must supply good stuff.

What good does it do you to sit on 50,000 rds of Ammo when your dieing of an infection and you're "rule" prevented you from trading Ammo for medicine.
What if your child is sick during the winter because you didnt want to trade some surplus ammo for Vitamin C tablets?


----------



## Emerald

BlueZ said:


> A lot of folks tlak about not bartering Ammo for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1) What id PPL us eit against you:
> 
> For this they need to be armed.. and they'd be sure to have a certain amount of ammo anyway, you will likely not significantly enhanc their combat power wiht Ammo when it come to a raid against you. ( as that uses little ammo)
> 
> 2) basically because its so valuable ...
> But what else would you barter ?
> Folks are talking: dont barter a or b or c because its too valuable..
> but guess what PPL generally LOOK for valuable stuff in barter.
> 
> Plus say if I abrter away a box of Ammo for something i need say 38 special.. or 9mm.. you cna get some good stuiff or it.
> 
> if you want to get good stuff in barter you must supply good stuff.
> 
> What good does it do you to sit on 50,000 rds of Ammo when your dieing of an infection and you're "rule" prevented you from trading Ammo for medicine.
> What if your child is sick during the winter because you didnt want to trade some surplus ammo for Vitamin C tablets?


If my child gets sick in the winter vitamin C ain't gonna help.. but on the matter of vitamin C.. my home made sauerkraut will take care of that. Plus other things that I've learned to use or find or grow that would make us healthier than others during post SHTF.. 
I am not going to hoard rounds and rounds of ammo and sure as hell ain't gonna trade it. Silence is golden and my bows/arrows/atlatl may better than a gun shot any day. 

You may have to really start thinking beyond "shoot shoot bang bang" to survive the coming shitstorm.


----------



## Viking

For my neighbor I'd barter, for a stranger NO! In the first place after the SHTF I'd highly question why they would be in our area in the first place, they may well be recipients of the lead rather than a barter deal. I'm pretty sure that I'd only barter with people I'm acquainted with and have trust in.


----------



## Emerald

Viking said:


> For my neighbor I'd barter, for a stranger NO! In the first place after the SHTF I'd highly question why they would be in our area in the first place, they may well be recipients of the lead rather than a barter deal. I'm pretty sure that I'd only barter with people I'm acquainted with and have trust in.


:congrat: here here! great post..


----------



## fedorthedog

I pick up odd lots partial boxes of ammo cheap as something too barter with. I dont own a 270 but I have a half box of ammo to trade to someone who does. I would not trade ammo for a gun I have. If I were to do that the gun and what ever little ammo I had for it would be traded together for something of great value.


----------



## beansbullets

gypsysue said:


> One of my daughters uses the diva cup and loves it. She's a prepper who was looking for a better alternative than stockpiling regular supplies.


Are you suggesting bullets for diva cups?


----------



## horseman09

JMHO, but in a severe, longterm SHTF situation, I think .22 LR Hollow Point ammo would be like gold. 

From the prepper's perspective, it is cheap to buy, easy to store, it will never go bad if you store it right and 50 rounds might get you a gallon of gas for your generator, or some labor to chop wood, or some kerosene for your lantern, or, or , or, etc.

I'd guess it would become a form of currency in some areas.


----------



## bahramthered

I haven't read all of this thread but I have to make a point, quoting a fav book of mine:

"To a man dying of thirst, water has great value.
To a drowning man it is of little value and is great trouble."
-Adie the bone lady

The lesson? Stay the f* alive. If your dying of thirst and somebody offers you a couple liters of water for shells, TAKE IT. Negotiate, play down your need, pretend your shell supply is tiny but make the deal. After all your just as dead if one of those shells is in your brain as you are if the thirst gets you.

For the most literal among you the lesson is live longer and have a chance to deal with tomorrows problems instead of dying today to prevent them.


----------



## FrankW

Viking said:


> For my neighbor I'd barter, for a stranger NO! In the first place after the SHTF I'd highly question why they would be in our area in the first place, they may well be recipients of the lead rather than a barter deal. I'm pretty sure that I'd only barter with people I'm acquainted with and have trust in.


When you have a _need_ you will barter with ANYONE and will be happy someone has what you need.


----------



## Jack Aubrey

The only problem with trading ammo, is you may be arming your future executioner, or your wife's', or your children's'. I don't trade ammo. JA


----------

